# Spanish Mackerel



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I would love to catch some spanish in the surf or even in the sound or bay.

Is there any specific lure to use to catch spanish mackerel.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

anything shiney basically.

gotchas, spoons, bubble rigs with clarkspoons. 

or frozen or live cigar minnows.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

The Gotcha's really work well. They have two treble hooks compared to a spoon's one.


----------



## Tuff A Nuff (Jun 15, 2008)

gotchas are your best bet but anything shiny will do the trick


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

spanish are easy to catch. Go to a local pier walk out on it and WATCH exactly what people do. Once you watch them for a while and figure it out go get your rod and try its really easy. Oh ya chrome gotcha yellow head (thats my favorite)


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

What about for trolling 

clark spoons or stray rig ??????


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

hey man! dont forget to throw some wire on that jig, or whatever else you plan on trolling. gotchas and red and white cedar plugs are always a good bet. once this tea water clears up. you can throw anything that shines in the water and get smashed by a spanish.allready got a couple smalls ones inshore within the last month and also some blue fish. good luck.Capt Ollie. Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

If you get into them when they are schooling thick, you'll learn that the best lure is the cheapest lure. When they are thick, you'll loose tackle no matter how you tie on. I tie flouro straight to my line without a swivel; spanish will often bite the swivel in front of your lure when you have a fish on. I use a white bucktail jig with a lot of flash tied in, but gotchas and spoons will usually work better but just cost more. Once they stop schooling thick and stop eating like crazy, you don't have to worry about getting cut off near as much.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Gotchas work for sure. I've seen people use bent aluminum bottle caps.


----------

